# The Aura from Digiflavor



## Rob Fisher (11/10/17)

Info taken from the @Throat Punch web site.

The Aura 24 RDA is a collaboration between Digiflavor and DJLSB Vapes, a highly dependable technical YouTube Reviewer, featuring a 24mm diameter, two post build deck with step clamp posts as well as side adjustable airslots and bottom airslots. Each terminal on the posts measure at 3mm each and two redirected airflow channels measuring at 5.5mm by 3mm each. Airflow enters the Aura RDA via bottom and side adjustable airslots; two side airslots and two bottom airslots. The side airflow control can be used fully open or fully closed. Included with each Aura RDA is an 18mm 810 drip tip, a 15mm drip tip, a bottom feeding pin, and a ultem disc plate that protects the mod from heat, making this rebuildable atomiser very versatile. With its clean, simplistic look, versatility and affordability, the DigiFlavor x DJLSB Vapes Aura 24mm RDA is a top contender in the rebuildable dripping atomiser market.

*Key Features*

■ 6mm Deep Juice Well
■ Two Post Step Clamp Build Deck
■ Four Airslots
■ Gold Plated 510 Contact
■ Ultem Disc Plate Spacer
■ Gold Plated Bottom Feeding Pin

OK now some of my words... I had no intention of buying this RDA but having met Daniel in Paris I thought I would support him. Looking at the design I thought I wouldn't be able to over squonk but that's not so... I can most certainly can over squonk. I'm also not a fan of the coil clamp system and having to put two coils in at once... I love the option of having bottom or top airflow or both... but after testing the option I closed the top airflow and used the airflow from directly under the coils.

Happy that in addition to two 810 drip tip option you also get a 510 converter and after putting in a butt plug shaped standard drip tip I found the flavor better and was nice to get my mouth away from the top of the tank. I just don't get these short dript tips... I know it gets you closer to the coil but I don't see that as a good thing.

I replaced the pin with the bottom fed pin and don't understand why it protrudes so far into the chamber because I prefer it when the juice drains but I guess it's to fill the reservoir and not drain back into the bottle.

At the end of the day I didn't expect to really like this RDA but the flavour is really good and with XXX I get more of the Litchi and Berries and the menthol seems to take a back seat and I really like that. I guess maybe it's the dual 3mm Fused Claptons doing the work... but whatever it is I like it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/17)

Switched from squonking to RDA on Tube Mech... looks much better methinks!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## AlphaDog (11/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Switched from squonking to RDA on Tube Mech... looks much better methinks!
> View attachment 109950
> View attachment 109951


That drip tip looks awesome! Is it a 510/810? Where did you get it if from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/17)

AlphaDog said:


> That drip tip looks awesome! Is it a 510/810? Where did you get it if from?



The Aura came with a 810/510 converter... the drip tip is a 510 from Poland.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/17)

Great to see @Rob Fisher 
I wasnt aware that Daniel collaborated on it with Digiflavour.
So cool that you met him now you trying out his atty

Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/11/17)

Got mine today and it is a winner indeed!!!

The 2 step clamp system is a bit "last year", but if you can build on a Goon, you will have no problems with this one. The juice well is narrow, but quite deep which is a winner for a messy dripper like me. Building and wicking is a doddle for pro and amateur alike.

The airflow is stunning and fantastically smooth. The 3 airflow options offer unprecedented flexibility = bottom only, side (coil facing) only, side (perpendicular to coils) only, side and bottom, side only, etc, etc. For a change, I prefer the bottom only as the side airflows makes it very airy... A smidgen of side airflow with the bottom fully open is perfect for me.

Vapor and flavour is superb, period.

Pro's all the way as other reviewers have summarised:

Solid build quality
Tons of extras including coiling tools and a kick-ass looking screwdriver tool!
Compatible with 810 & 510 Drip Tips
Amazing Flavour
Easy to build & wick
Squonk 510 Pin Included
Great looking design
Very smooth airflow
Beefy Screws
I'm will do the BF pin tonight and see how it goes on my squanker but I know that she will perform!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RichJB (2/11/17)

It's bizarre that they give two each of the same diameter coiling tools, rather than four different ones?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/11/17)

RichJB said:


> It's bizarre that they give two each of the same diameter coiling tools, rather than four different ones?



@RichJB the idea is for these to position/hold your coils in place while assembling, so you would need two = one for each coil of the same diameter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (2/11/17)

Ah, thanks. So it's just to hold coils in place, not to actually wrap coils. Makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Got mine today and it is a winner indeed!!!
> 
> The 2 step clamp system is a bit "last year", but if you can build on a Goon, you will have no problems with this one. The juice well is narrow, but quite deep which is a winner for a messy dripper like me. Building and wicking is a doddle for pro and amateur alike.
> 
> ...



Great feedback @Rude Rudi 
How would you position it against the Dead Rabbit?
Airflow and flavour-wise ?


----------



## kev mac (3/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Info taken from the @Throat Punch web site.
> 
> The Aura 24 RDA is a collaboration between Digiflavor and DJLSB Vapes, a highly dependable technical YouTube Reviewer, featuring a 24mm diameter, two post build deck with step clamp posts as well as side adjustable airslots and bottom airslots. Each terminal on the posts measure at 3mm each and two redirected airflow channels measuring at 5.5mm by 3mm each. Airflow enters the Aura RDA via bottom and side adjustable airslots; two side airslots and two bottom airslots. The side airflow control can be used fully open or fully closed. Included with each Aura RDA is an 18mm 810 drip tip, a 15mm drip tip, a bottom feeding pin, and a ultem disc plate that protects the mod from heat, making this rebuildable atomiser very versatile. With its clean, simplistic look, versatility and affordability, the DigiFlavor x DJLSB Vapes Aura 24mm RDA is a top contender in the rebuildable dripping atomiser market.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob,Paris must have been great!I would have been psyched to meet Daniel as he is one of my favorite reviewers. My big dripping days are behind me and having so many rdas I probably won't be buying one of these.But I just have to ask,why is Old Glory in your profile?Have you taken up residence in the States?


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/11/17)

Silver said:


> Great feedback @Rude Rudi
> How would you position it against the Dead Rabbit?
> Airflow and flavour-wise ?



Mmmm...tricky.... I still prefer the Dead Rabbit TBH but I've only used the Aura now for half a day or so. Let me put it through it's paces before I decide...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

